# Protein supplements?



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

My trainer suggested I start using a protein supplement as well as a multivitamin. I'm not against the multivitamin, but I have never used a protein supplement. Does anybody use these? Is it really necessary? Trainer recommended I use the supplement on weight training days. Does it matter which supplement? I don't even know what to look for. 

TIA


----------



## DoneWithHurting (Feb 4, 2015)

You don't need them.
Just eat a balanced diet.
Don't eat too much or too little and you'll be fine.
Tune into your body and listen to what it needs.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a protein "shake" every morning. I buy whey protein isolate in bulk (10lb bag) and mix it in with some bulk psyllium fiber and a bit of fat free pudding for flavor (unflavored whey protein isn't very tasty) and water in a blender bottle. I've been doing this for about 5 years now.

I don't purchase all the "gimmicky" blends you see at GNC or other places as they add too much crap in to them. I purchase the bulk protein powder on ebay. Ten pounds costs about 100 dollars and lasts quite a long time. HTH


----------



## AlphaMale74 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm a competitive bodybuilder and I recommend using the Dymatize brand of protein, specifically the Elite Gourmet. It has not only whey, but a good blend of other proteins that have different digestion rates. You can take it every day to help with recovery. Allstarhealth.com has good prices.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Another plus for Dymantize. Go with isolates only. I have digestion issues with whey concentrates.

It depends on your goals/needs. If you are just going to the gym and doing a couple set of bicep curls and leaving, then a protein supplement won't do you much good.

If you are looking to make significant changes in lean body mass, it is likely you will want a protein "supplement" to allow you to increase your protein intake.

I stepped on the stage for body building about 5 months ago. My caloric intake was crazy high getting ready to hit the stage. I couldn't have eaten that amount of food. The supplements are what they say, a supplement, not a replacement for real food.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I will admit to some bias, but Select protein from PES is very tasty.

I work in the industry and there are a lot of bad tasting products, as well as spiking (substituting amino acids for whole proteins). The cheaper the product the more likely it is spiked. I would stay away from brands you can get at warmart, etc.

Adding protein to your diet, is a good way to increase your lean muscle mass. It should be added though, not a replacement to meals.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I usually intake about 70 grams of protein through my diet. I do weights four times a week for about forty five minutes each session. I run about twenty five miles a week. Seems a little mixed on the opinion if it is needed or not. I don't usually like to take stuff if I don't have to. 

My body has felt really good lately, so I was surprised when the trainer suggested a supplement. I'll do more research, thanks again...


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

The general rule is that if you are trying to add muscle, you should get close to 1g per lb of body weight. That might be why he recommended you supplement.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Tasorundo said:


> The general rule is that if you are trying to add muscle, you should get close to 1g per lb of body weight. That might be why he recommended you supplement.


That is very helpful thanks. I'm pretty far below that target so that makes sense.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Less then that is fine, btw. I think a good goal would be something like 0.7g/lb but the math is harder to do in your head.


----------



## Alpha (Feb 18, 2013)

The best shape I ever achieved was when I trained infrequently but intensely, while paying strict attention to my diet. Not once did I take any powder or pills. I think the supplement industry is borderline snake oil. The tremendous costs outweigh the micro benefits that you may achieve.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

There is no 'one right way'. Supplements are just that, supplements. If you have a diet that works, then that is great.

What they can allow for is for people not pay as strict attention to diet and make up what they lack in a simple, cost effective, manner. Protein supplements are not expensive for what you get. I can promise you there is no margin in proteins!


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Giro flee said:


> Tasorundo said:
> 
> 
> > The general rule is that if you are trying to add muscle, you should get close to 1g per lb of body weight. That might be why he recommended you supplement.
> ...


Another consideration is when you have the protein. There is a short window after exercise where your body is primed to use protein to rebuild muscle. Eating protein at this time can also offset over training syndrome which keeps you at a plateau or declining strength wise. When I train hard I need to do this because being 50+ my recovery period is much longer than it used to be. Chocolate milk or protein bars is what I like to use. 

My wife likes to make a smoothie with protein powder for this but I don't like the taste..


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

> I run about twenty five miles a week.


Higher protein isn't going to help much if you are doing this. This destroys any kind of muscle gains.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I guess this is why I'm confused. I'm not trying to bulk up or anything, I am a girl don't want to look like a guy. 

My chiro suggested weight training to strengthen my core and upper body. I've been training for about a year, with pretty good results. I feel much stronger and my body has toned up a lot.

My trainer has moved me from all over weight training sessions to four sessions a week concentrating on certain areas. He said this would be more demanding and a protein supplement would help? He's not demanding it or anything, I just thought these supplements are for big muscular dudes.


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

Giro flee said:


> I guess this is why I'm confused. I'm not trying to bulk up or anything, I am a girl don't want to look like a guy.
> 
> My chiro suggested weight training to strengthen my core and upper body. I've been training for about a year, with pretty good results. I feel much stronger and my body has toned up a lot.
> 
> My trainer has moved me from all over weight training sessions to four sessions a week concentrating on certain areas. He said this would be more demanding and a protein supplement would help? He's not demanding it or anything, I just thought these supplements are for big muscular dudes.


Yes. The protein supplement will help, but it's effectiveness is going to be minimalized because of the distance running. You aren't going to get bulky. You will need it to be able to handle the workouts. Distance running increases cortisol levels and burns muscle. You would be much better off doing sprints for about 5-10 minutes twice a week when speaking about burning body fat and toning in addition to the weight training.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

When I decided to get in shape, not that I was in bad shape, I did the cardio, weights, yoga and I lost most of my fat very quickly because I cut back on carbs as well, with a low fat diet. I was burning way too many calories. 

I also noticed that I wasn't gaining muscle mass, I was losing it, so it seemed. I wasn't taking any protein powders, which probably could of helped. I also noticed my libido decrease, which made my wife happy.  I didn't have the right balance.

I take supplements like D3, Tumeric, daily, and a few others, but no extra protein.

I think if you are feeling good, not tired or fatigued, there is no need for protein powders.

I cut back on cardio, which seems better on my body, I had healthy unprocessed food as much as possible, I use light weights (dumdbells and therabands) and I am gaining more muscles than ever before , while maintaining a skinny waist, all without protein powders.

I an no expert. IMO, unless you are a body builder and want to really bulk up, I would stay away from protein powders.


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

Trickster said:


> When I decided to get in shape, not that I was in bad shape, I did the cardio, weights, yoga and I lost most of my fat very quickly because I cut back on carbs as well, with a low fat diet. I was burning way too many calories.
> 
> I also noticed that I wasn't gaining muscle mass, I was losing it, so it seemed. I wasn't taking any protein powders, which probably could of helped. I also noticed my libido decrease, which made my wife happy.  I didn't have the right balance.
> 
> ...


Trickster, How much protein are you taking in from food and at what times? I take protein because I need to spread out my protein intake. Taking in massive amounts of protein at one time isn't healthy, so I have to supplement in between meals to aid in recovery. Its a good way for me to recover, but not continue to take in a ton of calories.

Also, your libido went down due to low fat+ cardio. Low fat is a killer on libido and testosterone. Combine that with high cardio.....ugh.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Dedicated2Her said:


> Also, your libido went down due to low fat+ cardio. Low fat is a killer on libido and testosterone. Combine that with high cardio.....ugh.


You sure about that D2H? I eat a low fat diet, I'm 55, I run 20-30 miles/week, lift heavy and my libido is "through the roof". In fat, I noticed an increase in my libido once I began a regular running regimen about 5 years ago. I don't think I would be an exception, but maybe I am...dunno.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Dedicated2Her said:


> Yes. The protein supplement will help, but it's effectiveness is going to be minimalized because of the distance running. You aren't going to get bulky. You will need it to be able to handle the workouts. Distance running increases cortisol levels and burns muscle. You would be much better off doing sprints for about 5-10 minutes twice a week when speaking about burning body fat and toning in addition to the weight training.


The issue with long distance running is not protein but rather the stress it puts on the heart. And this is really only an issue for people who chronically train more than 25 miles per week. She is borderline for this.

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/765209

What really matters is the heart rate during the runs and the level of aerobic nature of the run. Running fast burns glycogen which is depleted quickly from your blood stream. It is anaerobic. Running slower encourages fat metabolizing mitochondria to develope in your body which will pull energy directly from fat rather than blood sugar. Sprinting though very good at aerobic conditioning encourages glycogen metabolism which is what power lifters and other anaerobic sports need. Running at a slow pace keeping your heart rate at 60-75% of max will develope your body to burn fat and build endurance that does not eat as much muscle. Sprinting for someone who is transitioning from over weight workouts will encourage the bodies consumption of muscle rather than avoid it. 

The trainers advice is reasonable with the increase of severity of the workouts. She is also not over doing the distance running at 25 miles per week but gains a lot against morbidity of running less. 

You can always try not supplementing and see how it works. I found it was needed for me with my decreased recovery time. Also I was pushed too hard by others that were in better shape than I was and I developed tendinitis, knee problems and severe shin splints. Listen to your body. If it feels good now fine. If the extra work out severity causes your times to decrease and your effort to increase then consider supplements.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

MountainRunner said:


> You sure about that D2H? I eat a low fat diet, I'm 55, I run 20-30 miles/week, lift heavy and my libido is "through the roof". In fat, I noticed an increase in my libido once I began a regular running regimen about 5 years ago. I don't think I would be an exception, but maybe I am...dunno.


I agree with you. A lot of cardio reduces the blood pressure which increases libido. This is how the blue pill works. You are not an exception. Over training reduces libido.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow thanks for all of that info. I usually am not running fast, around ten minutes per mile. Running seems to help keep my stress levels down, sometimes I just have too much nervous energy and running really helps focus my mind and body. I'll talk to my trainer about all of this the next time I see him.😀


----------

